# best ddr2 graphics card



## vin504 (Jun 14, 2011)

i came to know that my motherboard only supports ddr2. so, any one can suggest me a best ddr2 graphics card for gaming.......


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

Doesn't matter, the video card memory and the motherboard one, you can choose any video card regardless of the memory type.

PS: I am currently using a DDR3 video card and my motherboard is DDR2


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is helpful to know what we're working with. GPU RAM is independent from System RAM.
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

As said before, system ram is kept separate from gpu ram. The system does not know now care what ram the gpu is using.


----------

